
Ask HN: Which new programming language are you planning to pick up in 2019? - nandaja
I am giving a good amount of thought to picking up Go for fun and profit this year.
======
bierjunge
Dart

The language is pretty performant, nice to write and read, OOP, portable,
strong typed, etc. Can be used for scripting, backends, etc.

With Flutter, you can get Android and iOS apps with the same codebase and near
native performance. Downside is, not every functionality is supported, but
it's getting better every week.

AngularDart gets you webfrontends without touching JS. Ok, it compiles Dart2JS
because browsers are not supporting Dart (yet), but I don't have to write
JS/TypeScript myself.

This will get even greater in a few years when Google releases Fuchsia aka
Android-replacement.

Ok, there are downsides: \- no WASM support \- VM based for use outside of a
mobile device/browser \- lack of some libs/frameworks \- not widely supported
(like on the big 3 in the cloud or default install on top10 distros)

------
oftenwrong
I don't plan to learn any new languages.

Also this might have been better as a poll:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

~~~
antoineMoPa
Polls on HN!? Do you have an example link where it has been used?

------
tushartyagi
I've started dipping my toes in Rust and Elixir. Rust because of the concepts
like borrow checker, highly strict compiler, traits etc. Elixir because it is
based on Erlang and is highly concurrent due to Actors, and overall a very
clean language syntactically. Both of these are very different from the
traditional OOP language that I'm using at work (C#).

Actually this is something I wanted to do last year but didn't get enough
motivation/energy to actually pursue it. Now I've forced myself to actually do
stuff with Rust for the first quarter of 2019 and have made some progress. If
things go as per my timelines, I'll focus on Elixir & Rust in alternate
quarters. I've found this to be much better than tackling both in parallel
which I was doing last year.

As an aside, in the last month of 2018 I dabbled with Pharo/Smalltalk just to
investigate its highly dynamic nature, improvement to dev productivity & how
things really were supposed to work in _real_ OOP. It was very impressive,
especially considering we had something like in 80s & 90s.

------
pabc1
Last year I've dabbled mostly with high level languages: JavaScript,
TypeScript, Python... a bit of Clojure. I guess it would be time to pick
something like Rust or Go. But I still haven't decided which one to pick up
first.

------
snazz
I’ll be the outlier: I’m working on learning Chicken Scheme, because it’s a
new paradigm and most of the libraries and frameworks I need are already
there.

So far, I’m surprised at how easy it is to get started writing a web app with
the Awful framework (for my fairly simple needs, it’s anything but awful).
Then again, I’m not employed as a programmer, so I’m not evaluating new
languages based solely on practicality.

------
runjake
Ruby

I don't find Python fun at all. I wish I did.

I've been messing around a lot with Sonic Pi, which seems to use a Ruby-based
DSL and I love the expressiveness of Ruby.

~~~
stealthcat
Ruby is Perl and Lisp inspired from start.

Python sacrifices flexibility for consistency. Like Java but with duck typing.

------
philipkiely
You may be interested in the information in the 2018 developer survey on
HackerRank. [https://research.hackerrank.com/developer-
skills/2019#skills](https://research.hackerrank.com/developer-
skills/2019#skills)

Scroll down a bit from the linked part of the page and you'll find the
responses for languages for 2019.

------
a-saleh
Either Ocaml or ReasonML. I always liked functional programming, and dabbled
in haskell, but it always seemed too much of an investment to bring anybody
who doesn't already like haskell into the project. But they did add
deriving_via to haskell recently, so maybe I change my decision :P

------
watergatorman
Embedded C++ (EC++)

I know, Bjarne Stroustrup seems to hate EC++ and claims it is dead, but tell
that to game developers and the NASA Curiosity Mars Rover. You can't tell that
to Opportunity, which does appear dead, but Embedded C++ is not to blame, just
some dust storms on Mars.

------
aprdm
Rust!

New concepts, systems programming, seems to be getting some traction! Plus the
book is awesome: [https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/](https://doc.rust-
lang.org/book/)

~~~
qualsiasi
Going with Rust too, while most of my company is starting to embrace Go. I
feel like the weird guy, but having a strong Java/C# experience I think Rust
complements my knowledge.

Learning by book (O'Reilly) and by nano projects / examples.

------
dagw
Admittedly learning a new programming language is very far down my "teach
myself something programming related" priority list, if I was to learn a new
language it will either be Julia or Elixir.

------
mortivore
I'm going to continue messing around with Go for webservices and server stuff.
Going to try to pick up either R or Python or a little of both for ML and
bioinformatics stuff.

------
adetrest
C. I only know high level languages (JS, Ruby) but never delved into lower
level ones. Not from lack of interest but rather lack of time. I'm going to
change that this year.

------
muzani
I've never actually planned to pick up any languages in the past. Normally
just get forced into it.

It might be Ruby this year though, just because it's a part of our current
tech stack.

------
ha-shine
Trying to stick with C++, mainly because it's everywhere. But jeez, it's a
really huge language with seemingly endless amount of stuffs to learn.

------
potta_coffee
I've been interested in Go for a while, but I never seem to find the time. I
just started a new Python project last night.

~~~
sethammons
Perfect time to pick up Go!

------
geezerjay
On a somewhat related note, does anyone think it's a good idea to pick up
Android programming at this stage?

------
15DCFA8F
I’m conflicted between Go and Rust. As my codebases get bigger, maintaining
them in Python is not fun.

------
henryscala
Julia(for studying data science) and Pharo(for studying UI?)

------
happppy
everyone is going for rust. Is it that good? what are the really good use
cases of rust?

------
pudebe
Sql and Regex

------
marton78
Rust

------
lexda15
Python

------
taf2
Rust

------
navyad
elixir

